# Coon Hunting lights



## Bigtimber (Oct 1, 2013)

Been looking around calling myself comparing different brands and models. Seems like a lot of folks are going to the  cap lights.  
             I'm thinking I've narrowed down to a few brands that seem like what I'm looking for....

Sunspot sunfire
Boss 12v cap with triple threat head
Lazor torch pro w/ color
Moonshiner pro cap

What would everyone recommend? Belt light instead? Whats the brightest? Best customer service? Better brand or light I'm overlooking? 

Many thanks for all your input.


----------



## The mtn man (Oct 1, 2013)

Night razer, by tritronics


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 1, 2013)

Sunfire. Brightest light made. Bar None! Lasts a good while.  I love mine. Have had a bunch of lights.  Its my favorite so far. It comes with a frosted lens cover to distribute the light out. You take that thing off and you'll shine the tallest trees around. Could Prolly shine one of those giant redwoods out west


----------



## 1222DANO (Oct 1, 2013)

still hunting with my old blazer belt light had it for 7 or 8 years. 
probly be needing one before too long. let me know how the one you gets.


----------



## MrBull (Oct 1, 2013)

The only one Ive had is a "K-Light" l.e.d. light and Ive been very happy with it. Its a belt style. I have been wanting to see one those night razors in person. That a nice light weight light. But Ive never seen how bright they are though.


----------



## NorthGA25 (Oct 1, 2013)

Bright eyes hands down won't say its the brightest light out there but u can't get much brighter and customer service is top notch. I have the 25 volt led light had a problem with it sent it in and they sent me a new light no questions asked very satisfied give them a look


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 1, 2013)

You get a brighteyes. Better keep your old one for a backup.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 1, 2013)

Oh yeah. If yall want a night razor. Better get one. They are being discontinued.


----------



## The mtn man (Oct 1, 2013)

MrBull said:


> The only one Ive had is a "K-Light" l.e.d. light and Ive been very happy with it. Its a belt style. I have been wanting to see one those night razors in person. That a nice light weight light. But Ive never seen how bright they are though.



When I first saw one I was sceptacle, but when the guy shined the tree with it I was very surprised.after we shot the coon out, he just turned it off and put it in his pocket, Havn't got a chance to find out how long they last though.However you guys that hunt the mtns. know how something lightweight and small is a blessing.If they are being discontinued, I would be concerned about service if there was a problem.


----------



## Bigtimber (Oct 2, 2013)

GA DAWG said:


> Sunfire. Brightest light made. Bar None! Lasts a good while.  I love mine. Have had a bunch of lights.  Its my favorite so far. It comes with a frosted lens cover to distribute the light out. You take that thing off and you'll shine the tallest trees around. Could Prolly shine one of those giant redwoods out west



Have you got to compare it with lazor torch pro or boss cap? Do they have any options for color? Kinda interested in that...had some sucess with red colored lenses in the past.

    Thanks for the replies everyone...keep them coming.


----------

